# broadcom 4400 ethernet doesnt come up

## gurke

when i try to enable it, i get.

```
root@ghost root # /etc/init.d/net.eth0 start

 * Bringing eth0 up (192.168.1.2)...

SIOCSIFFLAGS: Cannot allocate memory                                      [ !! ]

root@ghost root #

```

dmesg says

```
ifconfig: page allocation failure. order:8, mode:0x21

 [<c0146182>] __alloc_pages+0x1c2/0x370

 [<c0142a39>] filemap_nopage+0x229/0x3d0

 [<c014634f>] __get_free_pages+0x1f/0x40

 [<c0109a1a>] dma_alloc_coherent+0xca/0x100

 [<c02dab97>] b44_alloc_consistent+0xc7/0x1a0

 [<c02db0c1>] b44_open+0x21/0xf0

 [<c01518f6>] handle_mm_fault+0xf6/0x180

 [<c03a2115>] dev_open+0x85/0xa0

 [<c03a60e4>] dev_mc_upload+0x24/0x40

 [<c03a3793>] dev_change_flags+0x53/0x130

 [<c03dedc7>] devinet_ioctl+0x257/0x5d0

 [<c03e12e6>] inet_ioctl+0x66/0xb0

 [<c03990a9>] sock_ioctl+0xd9/0x260

 [<c01733ea>] sys_ioctl+0xca/0x230

 [<c01031af>] syscall_call+0x7/0xb

ifconfig: page allocation failure. order:8, mode:0x21

 [<c0146182>] __alloc_pages+0x1c2/0x370

 [<c0142a39>] filemap_nopage+0x229/0x3d0

 [<c014634f>] __get_free_pages+0x1f/0x40

 [<c0109a1a>] dma_alloc_coherent+0xca/0x100

 [<c02dab97>] b44_alloc_consistent+0xc7/0x1a0

 [<c02db0c1>] b44_open+0x21/0xf0

 [<c01518f6>] handle_mm_fault+0xf6/0x180

 [<c03a2115>] dev_open+0x85/0xa0

 [<c03a60e4>] dev_mc_upload+0x24/0x40

 [<c03a3793>] dev_change_flags+0x53/0x130

 [<c03dedc7>] devinet_ioctl+0x257/0x5d0

 [<c03e12e6>] inet_ioctl+0x66/0xb0

 [<c03990a9>] sock_ioctl+0xd9/0x260

 [<c01733ea>] sys_ioctl+0xca/0x230

 [<c01031af>] syscall_call+0x7/0xb

```

my kernel is

```
Linux ghost 2.6.10-gentoo-r6 #1 SMP Sat Feb 12 10:06:11 CET 2005 i686 Intel(R) Pentium(R) M processor 1500MHz GenuineIntel GNU/Linux

```

my portage info

```
Portage 2.0.51-r15 (default-linux/x86/2004.3, gcc-3.3.5, glibc-2.3.4.20040808-r1, 2.6.10-gentoo-r6 i686)

=================================================================

System uname: 2.6.10-gentoo-r6 i686 Intel(R) Pentium(R) M processor 1500MHz

Gentoo Base System version 1.4.16

Python:              dev-lang/python-2.3.4-r1 [2.3.4 (#1, Feb  8 2005, 09:15:28)]

dev-lang/python:     2.3.4-r1

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.59-r6, 2.13

sys-devel/automake:  1.7.9-r1, 1.8.5-r3, 1.5, 1.4_p6, 1.6.3, 1.9.4

sys-devel/binutils:  2.15.92.0.2-r1

sys-devel/libtool:   1.5.10-r4

virtual/os-headers:  2.4.21-r1

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="x86"

AUTOCLEAN="yes"

CFLAGS="-O2 -march=pentium4 -fomit-frame-pointer"

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/kde/2/share/config /usr/kde/3/share/config /usr/lib/X11/xkb /usr/share/config /var/qmail/control"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/gconf /etc/terminfo /etc/env.d"

CXXFLAGS="-O2 -march=pentium4 -fomit-frame-pointer"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="autoaddcvs autoconfig ccache distlocks sandbox sfperms"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="ftp://ftp.tu-clausthal.de/pub/linux/gentoo/"

MAKEOPTS="-j2"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="x86 X aac alsa apm avi berkdb bitmap-fonts cdr cdrw crypt cups dvd dvdr encode esd f77 fam ffmpeg flac font-server foomaticdb fortran gdbm gif gnome gpm gtk gtk2 imlib ipv6 java jpeg junit libg++ libwww mad mikmod motif mpeg ncurses nls oggvorbis opengl oss pam pdflib perl png python quicktime readline sdl spell ssl svga tcpd tiff truetype truetype-fonts type1-fonts xml xml2 xmms xv zlib"

Unset:  ASFLAGS, CBUILD, CTARGET, LANG, LC_ALL, LDFLAGS, PORTDIR_OVERLAY

```

would be nice if someone could point me, i got absolutely no clue.

ps.: this problem came up when i reinstalled my system last time, i never had it before.

----------

## Suicidal

In your kernel configuration try to compile it statically [*] instead of as a module [M]. 

This used to happen to me all the time with the 3com typhoon Noe kernel version it would be fine next it wasnt after that I kept it static and never had the problem again.

----------

## gurke

<*>   Broadcom 4400 ethernet support (EXPERIMENTAL) 

i already have inserted it static.

btw: my ethernet is called broadcom 4401, but it used to always work with this driver.

```
0000:02:00.0 Ethernet controller: Broadcom Corporation BCM4401 100Base-T (rev 01)
```

----------

## jkt

a) you should report it as a bug.

b) if you have centrino cpu (and I think you have), don't use -march=pentium4, it is broken. (this isn't related to your problem, but may save you some time in the future.)

----------

## gurke

i remerged lots of the system libs and tools that came with the stage3 tarball and it seems to be working now. thanks for your help.

----------

## jkt

if you got errors in kernel log, it won't be fixed by updating userspace tools.

----------

## syg00

When I installed on a Dell laptop, I had to go to the Broadcom site and pull their driver.

Couldn't even load the module the LiveCD used - that was 2004.3 from memory.

All came good after that.

----------

## gurke

 *jkt wrote:*   

> if you got errors in kernel log, it won't be fixed by updating userspace tools.

 

i didnt compile a new kernel or something like this. i only recompiled some libraries and tools (ie. net-tools). i guess it was net-tools, since ifconfig is in there.

----------

## jkt

as I said, nothing running in userspace should persuade kernel to behave incorrectly... and I think this is incorrect behaviour  :Wink: 

----------

## chiwi

The same happens to me. I have the same ethernet card on a Athlon XP Desktop PC.

Yesterday it worked fine. Today..mmm....

Same problem: SIOCSIFFLAGS: Cannot allocate memmory.

any clue?

thanx

fede.

----------

## jkt

 *chiwi wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Yesterday it worked fine. Today..mmm....

 

what has changed?

----------

## speedness

I have the exact same problem with my Broadcom w/Athlon XP e-macines laptop.  I was getting all the errors mentioned above (in the first post), then I re-compiled net-tools, and now I only get this:

```

Feb 23 17:21:16 [kernel] ifconfig: page allocation failure. order:8, mode:0x21

Feb 23 17:21:16 {kernel] dhcpcd: page allocation failure. order:8, mode:0x21

Feb 23 17:21:16 {kernel] dhcpStart: ioctl SIOCSIFFLAGS: Cannot allocate memory_

```

Two days ago, it worked fine.  All I can think of is that my last emerge borked something.   I haven't touched my kernel (2.6.10) since January, So it seems to be an issue with something in user-space.

----------

## jkt

 *speedness wrote:*   

> Two days ago, it worked fine.  All I can think of is that my last emerge borked something.   I haven't touched my kernel (2.6.10) since January, So it seems to be an issue with something in user-space.

 

try to figure out what has changed - inspect /var/log/emerge.log, app-portage/genlop might be useful.

----------

## toralf

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> my kernel is
> 
> Code:
> ...

 

Do you really have a SMP System ?

----------

## forsen

Same happened to me today. It happened after I upgraded from a 2.6.9 kernel to a 2.6.10 kernel. I'll try to emerge the broadcom drivers located in portage. maybe that'll help (btw, the kernel driver is compiled into the kernel, not as a module)

----------

## jkt

 *forsen wrote:*   

> Same happened to me today. It happened after I upgraded from a 2.6.9 kernel to a 2.6.10 kernel. I'll try to emerge the broadcom drivers located in portage. maybe that'll help (btw, the kernel driver is compiled into the kernel, not as a module)

 

You can always try to hack the driver from 2.6.9 into 2.6.10 kernel. If it works, try to locate the patch which broke the driver and report it as a bug.

----------

